# (.poema..) 12



## azimuthios (Sep 11, 2010)

Για περάστε, για περάστε! 

Ολόφρεσκο... Σπαρταράααααειειειει! 

Και συνεντεύξεις εδώ: http://www.e-poema.eu/dokimio.php?id=236&pid=

Και καινούρια στήλη εδώ: http://www.e-poema.eu/dokimio.php?id=227&pid=

Και καινούρια σύνθεση εδώ: http://www.e-poema.eu/poem.php?id=280&pid=

Και δοκίμιο για την ποίηση στην πεζογραφία εδώ: http://www.e-poema.eu/dokimio.php?id=237&pid=

Και Χιουζ και Πλαθ σε μετάφραση, αλλά και δοκίμιο... 

Και σύγχρονους Αμερικανούς στην καθιερωμένη πλέον στήλη Επί Δύο...

Και Σταμάτη Πολενάκη και Φοίβη Γιαννίση και κριτικές που προκαλούν, απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές! 

Και άλλα πολλά! Έφτασεεεεεεεε! :))))


----------

